# Products for your car that really work well



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Does anyone have a product (not mods) that they use on their car that you think is really good and you'd like to share?  It can be anything mundane like cleaners and stuff.

Here's mine:

Bosch Microedge Wipers - The best wipers I've ever used, cost is good and they are pretty durable.

Rain-X Washer Fluid - Only a little extra $ and the rain just beads right off.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use Eagle-1 Tire Wet on the dashboard and vinyl and it works great for a show-quality shine. It doesn't leave a greasy feel at all, but it doesn't last real long.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Tuff Stuff*

I use Tuff Stuff..... that foam carpet cleaner for the interior carpeting and velour on the door panels. It penetrates well and gets dirt out of the carpeting and velour really well. It also leaves your car with that "brand new car scent" You should check it out on the nozzle it even has the little brush so you can work the foam into the stain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I like those water towels that are rubber. THey soak up water really well and leave NO water marks on the car. It's great!!
I just forgot what it was called.

And those clay bars!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *I like those water towels that are rubber. THey soak up water really well and leave NO water marks on the car. It's great!!
> I just forgot what it was called.
> 
> And those clay bars!! *


You mean the Chamois? I've always wanted to try a clay bar, but i heard its really only useful for a newly painted car. Comments?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

P21S Wheel Cleaner.... best I've ever used... great stuff


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Those extra heavy duty paper shop towels. You can rub them on concrete and they don't rip.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i have the PIAA wiper blades and they are ok.

what gets tar out? I got a shitload on my door yesterday and I have no idea where from.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Seva said:


> *i have the PIAA wiper blades and they are ok.
> 
> what gets tar out? I got a shitload on my door yesterday and I have no idea where from.
> *


Are the PIAA Blades worth the money? They would be about $30 in Canada and for me to spend that cash they'd have to last 3x longer than the Bosch Microedge ($10) or clean really really well.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> 
> Are the PIAA Blades worth the money? They would be about $30 in Canada and for me to spend that cash they'd have to last 3x longer than the Bosch Microedge ($10) or clean really really well. *


$30? hmm
i thought they cost more
it was a birthday gift from my girlfriend and they're carbo fiber look.
they clean pretty well, I guess. I didn't have bosch, but the ones I had before don't compare.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Meguire's Leather Wipes... Mothers Carnuba Wax.. and the Wax Spray from Meguire's..... if you want really good supplies for your car try to become someones friend that is a porter at a car dealer... my friend is a porter and gives me all the good shit.. by the gallon.. carpet shampoo..armor all...all dat shit.. he gives me coconut smellin armor all..umhh


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Sorry, that was $30 per wiper here, I've seen $21 each and up in US$. Two of those wipers for me = 2/3 of a Blizzak for the Sentra.

Oh, another thing. For my dash I use Swiffer wipes, so there isn't a glare from the sun like Armour All. It's a huge nuisance in any type of motorsport event to be blinded by dash glare.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *
> 
> what gets tar out? I got a shitload on my door yesterday and I have no idea where from.
> 
> ...


I have a bottle of bug and tar remover....I think its from turtle wax. It works pretty well...just put it on, let it soak in, then buff off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

andre said:


> *
> 
> You mean the Chamois? I've always wanted to try a clay bar, but i heard its really only useful for a newly painted car. Comments? *


I just washed my car again today. And it's called the "absorber". Just a rubber feeling mat that soaks up water really well. Soak up water, squeeze water out, and soak up more water, and repeat the process. Works GREAT!!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo Seva*

yo Seva you should try that Citrus Sticker remover. I has citrus power and it gets all kinds of bug, tar, stickers, and tree sap off of automotive finishes.....and guess what its safe for the finish too! You can get it at Walmart, K-mart, Target. hope this helps!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: yo Seva*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *yo Seva you should try that Citrus Sticker remover. I has citrus power and it gets all kinds of bug, tar, stickers, and tree sap off of automotive finishes.....and guess what its safe for the finish too! You can get it at Walmart, K-mart, Target. hope this helps! *


thanks- will try


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Try WD-40, too.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

WD-40's great, just make sure to add wax where you used it since it can take it off.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: yo Seva*



Seva said:


> *
> 
> thanks- will try *


heavy duty wash mix did the job well.

but thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Simple Green automotive degreaser works great for me.

I use it for tar, bugs, and even brake dust on my rims. In fact, I even used it to get grease off of my floor mats once. It's also really cheap, especially when you buy the 2L refiller bottles.

Aaron


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Aaron said:


> *Simple Green automotive degreaser works great for me. *


 Simple Green is my best friend! I use that all the time. It works very well when you spray it inside the wheel wells before you blast in there with the hose, it gets out some nasty road grime. 

Meguiars is one of my all-time favorite brands of wash and wax. (Gold Class.....mmmmmm). I am a big fan of their products. Their tire dressing smells like grape and looks good.


----------

